
Show HN: I'm Creating a GitHub Repo Quality Bot - schachtecode
https://github.com/Schachte/Git-Enforcer
======
dreyfiz
I do like the idea overall. So, let me tell you why I instantly hated it and
closed the tab.

Your Show HN headline did a great job, I was excited to see what a github repo
quality bot does!

This is a personal preference, but I find the name "Git Enforcer", the police
officer emoji, and the git logo with a police hat on it completely off-
putting. Not the atmosphere I would want to foster when I'm trying to use
persuasion to get colleagues to adopt good practices. In my world, police are
authoritarian bullies who demand instant compliance without negotiation, or
else they'll brutalize you.

It's humbler and more inviting for a bot to come across as an assistant. "Git
Enforcer" comes across as something a clueless boss imposes. I think all the
wrong-footed design cues come from the name "git enforcer".

Basically your bot is a _linter_ for collaboration behaviors. It can't
actually enforce anything, all it can do is nag. Actually, if the name was
GitNag and the icon was a horse, I would find your bot charming.

Speaking of linters, lately I've been using
[Black]([https://github.com/ambv/black](https://github.com/ambv/black)) for my
Python. Its self-description in that Readme sold me on it instantly.

I wish you well with this! It is a cool idea.

~~~
mtmail
In Ruby world I use [http://batsov.com/rubocop/](http://batsov.com/rubocop/)
every day. In Perl world
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl::Critic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl::Critic)
I personally couldn't care less about logo or naming.

~~~
dreyfiz
That's just like Perl to have a literary name like Perl::Critic :-)

------
kl94
Looks nice indeed but it reminds a lot this tool:
[https://github.com/danger/danger-js](https://github.com/danger/danger-js)

------
Boulth
Git Enforcer... Doesn't have anything in common with Git.

~~~
ReedJessen
True. But it's a helpful messaging touch stone to get people into the intended
headspace.

That said, I agree the branding is a big off.

All that said, Great project, OP. Keep up the good work.

------
hk__2
Why do you use labels and comments instead of GitHub’s Statuses API [1]?

[1]: [https://developer.github.com/v3/repos/statuses/#create-a-
sta...](https://developer.github.com/v3/repos/statuses/#create-a-status)

~~~
WillAbides
I’m not involved in this project, but I would guess that it’s because it
validates both issues and PRs, but only PRs have statuses on GitHub, More
precisely, only commits have statuses, and issues aren’t associated with
commits.

~~~
schachtecode
This is exactly correct. I haven't finished the pull request feature yet, what
you're seeing on the repo is just issues. I will be taking requests for any
desired features

------
deadcoder0904
Looks nice

